# Eclipse 3.2 mag mich net (import problem)



## The_S (2. Aug 2006)

Tach,

irgendwie mag mich Eclispe scheinbar nicht. Ich habe ein Jar in dem ich nützliche Klassen im default package abgelegt habe, die ich immer mal wieder brauchen könnte. Dort befindet sich auch die Klasse Tools.

In einer Anwendung binde ich die JAR über den Build-Path ein und greife dann einfach mit "Tools.machWas" auf die Klasse zu, da sie sich ja in keinem package befindet.

Jetzt arbeite ich an einer anderen Anwendung, für die ich die Klasse Tools erweitert habe. Natürlich hab ich Tools danach auch wieder compiled und in ein JAR gepackt und die Verknüpfungen aktualisiert. Da ich nun Tools in meiner neuen Anwendung benötige hab ich mir gedacht, ich binde sie genauso ein wie in der anderen Anwendung. Also habsch die neue Tools.jar in den Build Path der neuen Anwendung gepackt und bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich einfach auf die Klasse zugreifen kann. Geht aber nicht. Eclipse meckert, das er die Tools nicht findet. "Verfolge" ich aber die Ressourcen durch drücken von STRG und klicken der Maustaste meines nicht auffindaberen Tool-Objekts, so werde ich korrekt zur jar weitergeleitet.

Woran kann das liegen? Hab Eclipse schon neugestartet und ein Clean über all meine Projekte ausgeführt.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Aug 2006)

Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das Eclipse dir sagt:
'The use of the default package is discouraged'


----------



## The_S (2. Aug 2006)

Nö, sagts mir auch net. Habs jetzt in nen package gepackt und bin noch mehr verwirrt. Weil ich kann es zwar ausführen und im package browser wird auch kein Fehler mehr angezeigt, aber im Editor selbst werden immernoch die "Fehler" markiert  ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (2. Aug 2006)

Doch, das zeigt Eclipse an. Und zwar im Wizard über den du eine neue Klasse erstellst.


----------



## byte (2. Aug 2006)

Warum machst Du denn deine eigenen Hilfsklassen in ein Jar und bindest sie nicht direkt ins Project ein? Du kannst auch zwei unterschiedliche Projects miteinander verknüpfen und dann in einem auf Klassen des anderen zugreifen. Du könntest also einfach ein Project für die Hilfsklassen machen und dann von anderen Projekten darauf zugreifen, ohne jedes mal ein neues Jar zu erzeugen. Jars erzeuge ich erst, wenn das Project fertig ist und bzw. wenn ich extern einen Prototypen vorführen will.

Naja, was Dein Problem angeht: Kann es sein, dass die qualified Names der Klassen nicht eindeutig sind? Also heissen Package-Strukturen + Klassennamen an mehreren Stellen gleich? Dann kann Eclipse (oder allgemein Java) ja nicht wissen, welche Klasse Du nun wirklich meinst.  Daher sollte man auch nie das Default Package benutzen oder allgemein in mehreren Projekten oder Jars die gleiche Package Struktur.


----------



## The_S (2. Aug 2006)

Finds halt schöner für sachen, die ich öffters benötige ein eigenes Jar zu bauen.

Kann 100pro sicher sagen, dass der Pfad eindeutig ist


----------



## Wildcard (2. Aug 2006)

Du hast doch gesagt es läuft jetzt, oder?
Die Fehler sind dann wohl nur 'Reste'...
Starte Eclipse mal mit clean, dann sollten die weg sein.


----------



## The_S (2. Aug 2006)

jup, sind weg. Danke!

Hab schon öffters festgetellt das Eclipse probleme mit Klassen hat die sich in keinem package befinden :?


----------



## AlArenal (2. Aug 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Finds halt schöner für sachen, die ich öffters benötige ein eigenes Jar zu bauen.



Das macht nur so lange Sinn, wie man auch garantiert nichts an dem Code der JAR-Dateien ändern muss. Ansonsten benutzt man lieber zusätzliche Projekte, da man sich sonst in der Entwicklung und beim Debugging nur selbst unnötig viel zusätzliche Arbeit macht.


----------

